# Weed in Topsoil ID



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Have a bunch of these showing up in topsoil ordered about 10 days ago. Only thing that has popped up so far. Anyone have any idea what it is? Some sort of tree sapling?


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Anyone? It's literally the only weed that has come up so far so I think it's good soil but just want to be sure.


----------

